# Unreal day by Mexican Gulf Fishing Company



## cliff k (Oct 1, 2007)

Kevin Beach on the Pale Horse caught these yesterday. this is a trip that people dream about. Might I add that the Mexican Gulf Fishing Company is a unbeliveable company and group of guys. the fish weighed 186#... 184#...176#...168#....136#....by 10AM


----------



## PaulBoydenCustoms (Dec 3, 2008)

WOW, what a day


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

whew, nice catch!


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM (Feb 12, 2011)

Hot Damn!!!!! Unbelieveable catches. Deffinitely one for the books. O*D*W


----------



## matttheboatman (Aug 25, 2008)

That is the most amazing catch of big tuna I've ever seen. Congratulations and good to know that fish like that are no all "in the old days"!

Awesome!

Capt. Matt


----------



## tyler0421 (Jan 10, 2008)

NIce! Any clue on what area they were fishing?


----------



## Head Kned (Mar 21, 2011)

tyler0421 said:


> NIce! Any clue on what area they were fishing?


Im sure it was behind the Shrimp Boats.


----------



## cliff k (Oct 1, 2007)

yeah, it was shrimp boats. to catch multiple 100+ tuna in a year is great, much less 5 in one trip in less than 5 hours


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

Some nice Tuna Fish:thumbsup:


----------



## PompChaser315 (Feb 18, 2011)

Dang man nice fish!!


----------

